
Why Historians Must Use Wikileaks to Write the History of the 2016 Election - pttrsmrt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/paulroderickgregory/2016/10/27/why-historians-must-use-wikileaks-to-write-the-history-of-the-2016-election
======
chinese_dan
If Hillary wins, Wikileaks will be expunged from history and she will pardon
herself.

I have many friends that voted Sanders and now are voting (and fully
supporting) Hillary. I have no idea why you would vote for someone that
destroyed your original choice through collusion and corruption.

~~~
MrZongle2
_" I have no idea why you would vote for someone that destroyed your original
choice through collusion and corruption."_

Fear? Ignorance? She's an establishment candidate that offers the same crap
we've seen in the executive branch for the past 25+ years.

I don't like Trump. I don't think he's an admirable person, and I doubt he
would ultimately bring much to the White House.

But I also think that under a Trump Administration, we'll see the Fourth
Estate suddenly come back to life in this country. And a lot of people on
_both_ sides of the aisle will develop a profound interest in the checks and
balances in the government that for too long have been left ignored.

